# how to set up static IP with MTNL BB???



## Ambar (Jun 7, 2007)

i got a static Ip free with my mtnl connection but i am not able to configure the it in the router settings...so om not able create a CS1.6 dedicated serever..my IP add is of the form 59.xxx.xx.xx....i have seen INDIAGAMES GOD servers running on the same kind of IP....i contacted MTNL but there technician is always out!! ......in the status of my router page...the IP it is showing is fine but it is not properly configured frm my side....plzzz help someone~~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## desai_amogh (Jun 11, 2007)

what kinda connection r u using dsl or cable??


----------



## Ambar (Jun 11, 2007)

desai_amogh said:
			
		

> what kinda connection r u using dsl or cable??


ADSL2+ dood.......


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Jun 12, 2007)

Ambar said:
			
		

> i got a static Ip free with my mtnl connection but i am not able to configure the it in the router settings...so om not able create a CS1.6 dedicated serever..my IP add is of the form 59.xxx.xx.xx....i have seen INDIAGAMES GOD servers running on the same kind of IP....i contacted MTNL but there technician is always out!! ......in the status of my router page...the IP it is showing is fine but it is not properly configured frm my side....plzzz help someone~~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



hey buddy can u tell me the benefit of using static i.p i also a mtnl bb user


----------



## vish786 (Jun 12, 2007)

saurabh kakkar said:
			
		

> hey buddy can u tell me the benefit of using static i.p i also a mtnl bb user



if ur playing any games online then its useful to some extent.


----------

